# Neutering recovery time



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

My little Toodles is getting neutered on Wednesday i have taken the day off and next day to keep him company and stop him jumping around. As don't think that he will be himself.

Just wanted to see what type of time frame you guys think it will be before he is back up and running around again.

There is a dog show type thing, not competing just stalls and some shows and classes etc in Notley Essex on Sunday and i was hoping to take him but didn't no if he would be up for it, what do you think, or maybe it is ok to just take him but not participate just wander round and have a look.

Also can i take him on walks or should i keep him inside for few days?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

3 hours max and ime not joking.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Depends on your vet whether the all clear is seven or ten days. Some say onlead walks during that time are ok other vets say no walks etc. Who are your vets out of interest?


----------



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

I suppose all dogs are different so i can only give my experience, i was dreading picking my pup up from the vets after the snip as he's such a baby when he hurts himself but he ran straight out jumping all over me. I was told to try and stop him jumping to much (impossible task) and just keep him on lead walks until his stitches were removed. He didn't have to wear a head cone as the vet said its usually does more harm than good and stress' the little guys out. As soon as we got home he was running laps of the garden and wanted to be taken for a walk, i tried my best to keep him as quiet as possible but looking back now all the running and jumping he did he might as well of been out for a run. I'd imagine that there would be no problem taking him on Sunday however there is no harm asking for the vets opinion when you drop him off or pick him up, better safe than sorry.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'd take him for small walks after a day or so but certainly not to a dog show on sunday, they do recover failry quickly from the op but he'll need peace and quiet and not get over excited.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The vet told me lead only walks (nothing strenuous) for two weeks after the op but he was ready after about a week tbh, I wouldnt take him to the show either though, its a bit soon and he wont have anywhere comfortable to sit/lie down.


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah that does make sense, i think he would have really enjoyed the dog show though just lots of different dogs and scents etc, but oh well he can go to the next one there is.

My vets is Millenium in Braintree.

Yeah i am dreading taking him poor little mite, but im sure he will be fine.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> Yeah that does make sense, i think he would have really enjoyed the dog show though just lots of different dogs and scents etc, but oh well he can go to the next one there is.
> 
> My vets is Millenium in Braintree.
> 
> Yeah i am dreading taking him poor little mite, but im sure he will be fine.


Bit random but thought I'd ask as you are in Braintree (from the dog buddy thread)! I just moved to Millenium a few weeks ago. Was at Spring Lodge near Broomfield and the vet was terrible. Tried another in town before that and not much cop, but think we have got lucky this time really like the guy we have seen/spoken to.

Its so nice when the neutering is done I was always a bit paranoid having an intact male so many people seem to walk in season bitches and you never know if they might suddenly take a fancy. Shame about the show, you could ask the vets when you go though. Sometimes they get given dissolvable stitches sometimes ones which need cutting out hence that might affect what they say too.

Hope he gets on OK


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

I quite like Millenium vets as well, think they seem very helpful and friendly, always willing to respond to my questions.

My parents go there as well which is why i picked it as they have never had a complaint.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> I quite like Millenium vets as well, think they seem very helpful and friendly, always willing to respond to my questions.
> 
> My parents go there as well which is why i picked it as they have never had a complaint.


That's good that you've known them a while. Rupert has ear issues and so I have him seeing the vet with a dermatology certificate, Stefaan. I am very impressed with them so far. Rang them up with random mutterings the other day and they got him to ring me when he was back in, I missed his first call at 4pm so he called me at nearly 10pm, how dedicated is that a vet still there at 10pm and willing to call you then too!


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Well he is now back home and is not a happy puppy, he was licking and trying to get to his stitches so they had to give him a cone collar, then the one they gave was too small and the edge was rubbing his sore area and he could just manage to get to it so now he has a really big one and is running into things and whining constantly bless him, trying to keep him happy and calm so he doesn't hurt himself but is very difficult.

Vet said had to keep him on a lead for walks until he has his stitches out in 12 days time, so i think the show will definitely be a bit much for him as he will get excited and pull on his lead and stuff so will have to go next time.

Glad i took the time off though to keep him company


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Aww bless him!

Just to mention as he is in his teenage phase, when he does have his stitches out please don't do what I did  I took Rupert straight out into a field near home and let him offlead to have a blast and get some energy out. He saw a bunny and chased it in his heightened and excited state of being offlead and ever since I've not been able to stop him chasing 

Rupert got no onlead walks or anything for 10 days which may have contributed, but when he has his stitches out could be an idea to wear him out with play and being onlead before you let him off so he doesn't have as much pent up energy as he could have. Would hate someone to make the same cock up I did 

Hope he heals well


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the warning

Well we are definitely allowed to take him out on lead, though i don't enjoy that as much as he is still pulling but maybe it will give me a chance to practice heel more before i let him on long lead to have his sniff.

Maybe when we do let him off, i will take my parents dog with me as toodles always follows toby around and toby is quite well trained in coming back


----------

